# Mazzer Grinders in stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega are pleased to announce that we now stock MAZZER GRINDERS

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders

Keep a look out for offers!!!


----------

